

Ask HN: What's your computer setup? - pizza

I've got:
 * an Acer Aspire 7741G-6426<p>* a pair of wireless G930 headphones (good, if a little gimmicky)<p>* a Mionix Naos 3200, a comfortable, well-built, well-priced gaming mouse.<p>* a shitty 1999 Apple USB keyboard. I need some keyboard recommendations!<p>What do you guys use?
======
txo
My main rig is a Custom Build based off EVGA's SR-2 Classified, dual intel
l5520s, 48 gig ram, Radeon 6950 flashed to a 6970, Crucial m4 SSD boot drive
and ~3 tb sata drives for misc storage. As far as the rest of the setup goes,
I got one of the Korean 27 in 2560x1440 panels along with a few old monitors
set up on the side. CMStorm QuickFire Rapid keyboard with the cherry mx blues
and a Logitech g700 for the mouse. Love this keyboard / mouse combo.

Im much more on the sysadmin side of things though, and at any given time I
could have upwards of 10 vms running, including esx vms with more nested
underneath.

Beyond that, I have an asus g53 laptop, 4x Rackable 2u servers with dual
quadcore xeons and 16 gb ram each and an MSA 1500 SAN in the lab.

------
lewisgodowski
I'm a music producer, audio engineer, etc.

Mobile Rig:

\- 2.16 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 15-inch MacBook Pro 2,2 with 3GB of RAM running
OS X Lion 10.7.4

\- 16GB original iPad running Air Display (acting as a second monitor)

\- Bose QuietComfort 15 headphones

Studio Rig:

\- 2.8 GHz Dual Quad-Core Intel Xeon "Harpertown" Mac Pro 3,1 with 6GB of RAM
running OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.8

\- 24" Dell monitor

\- 42" Vizio HDTV (acting as a second monitor)

\- M-Audio Studiophile Q40 headphones

------
qas1981
Software Engineer(Microsoft)

Work: \- ThinkPad i7 2.67 GHz, Win 7 -Dual 22" ThinkVision Displays -Logitech
Natural Keyboard -Logitech Trackball Mouse

Home: \- circa 2009 MBP dual 2.63 GHz \- Dual Displays, Samsung 19", running
one via USB monitor, Default screen on MBP runs as well ( i need all three
yes) -Microsoft Natural Keyboard -Logitech Trackball Mouse (never a mouse
user)

------
calbear81
Marketing/Product Guy

Work:

\- Dell Dimension XPS Core i5 8GB Memory 3.1Ghz running Windows 7 - 2 Dell
U2410 24" IPS LCDs on Humanscale monitor arms.

\- Macbook Pro - Core 2 Duo circa 2010 with 8GB Memory.

Home:

\- Custom built Core i5 gaming rig with 16GB Memory, Samsung 830 series SSD,
1GB graphics card - 2 24" LCDs (HP and Samsung) in landscape + portrait
layout.

------
stevencorona
13" MacBook Air and Bose Headphones. That's it.

I minimized down from a 27" iMac with Second Display, because I loved just
having one computer instead of a Desktop + Laptop.

I just ordered a rMBP today from Amazon. Thinking about going full circle and
getting two external displays for it.

------
Baltoli
2011 Mac Mini i5 2.3 with 8GB of RAM, as well as a custom built gaming PC.
Both are connected to the same 22" LG monitor (via a switch), and I swap a
wireless USB keyboard / mouse between them. I am a 16 year old freelance iOS
developer, and as such, the Mac is my main use computer.

------
stephengillie
My PC is a self-built i7 in an MSI p55-gd80, 8gb ram, radeon 4870. Razer naga
epic (go 12-buttons!), OLD kb, logitech usb headphones. It's gone from primary
computer to media center to friend's media center.

My "phone" has been my primary computing device for over a year.

------
br0ke
I like the razor pro v1.6 mouse (1600dpi) and the apple a1048 keyboard. The
machines are an '08 alum macbook, a cheap $200 celeron running ubuntu, and an
old 1.2ghz running fbsd at home and an 8 core mac pro at work.

------
AdamN
Mid-2010 15" MBP with secondary 27" Viewsonic. Sennheiser 595 headphones,
Magic Mouse, Full-sized Apple Keyboard.

All the other developers have MBAs or Retina MBPs and Thunderbolt Displays :-/

------
MarlonPro
Please also tell us what you do, so we can correlate the computer setup with
what you do :-)

------
dgunn
I use the dell keyboard I bought about 7 years ago. Love it. It's lasted
through many pcs.

------
stevoyoung
2011 MBP high res matt display, magic mouse, laptop lap stand. Nothing to
fancy.

